# Best inexpensive under-eye brightener?



## ranifaye (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm looking for a really good under-eye brightener that won't break the bank or burn a hole in my wallet.  Nothing that creases or gets into fine lines, or too dry.

Any great recommendations that are inexpensive would be wonderful!  Thanks in advance, everyone!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 17, 2008)

i know Almay has a whole new line of stuff for "eye brightening" i see it in all my cosmos and stuff. i would check out you rlocal drug store like walgreens or CVS.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Oct 18, 2008)

Mineral Wear Talc-Free Mineral Cream Concealer


hth


----------



## ktdetails (Oct 18, 2008)

smashbox - photo op


----------



## ranifaye (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Mineral Wear Talc-Free Mineral Cream Concealer


hth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What shade of this concealer do you use?


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 18, 2008)

Smashbox Photo op and Olay Regenerist.


----------



## coconut (Oct 18, 2008)

For simply brightening and not concealing I recommend Benefit Eye Bright.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ranifaye* 

 
_What shade of this concealer do you use?_

 
soft yellow


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 19, 2008)

I second the Olay Regenerist. But after that I use concealer and then Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder under my eyes. It's $22 and looks small but it last forever. Seriously I've been using it for almost a year and there's still at least half left. But like I said I only use it under my eyes because the rest of my face is oily. I just turned 46 and I would have thought my skin would even out by now but no of course not, that would be too simple.


----------

